# Horney but than bored



## Guy123456789 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi i am 28 yr old female. I get horey really quickly, but as soon as my arousal starts to heighten i suddenly plummet and don’t feel anything. I also get really sleepy when horny, and fall asleep with dh inside me. Are these things normal?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Guy123456789 said:


> Hi i am 28 yr old female. I get horey really quickly, but as soon as my arousal starts to heighten i suddenly plummet and don’t feel anything. I also get really sleepy when horny, and fall asleep with dh inside me. Are these things normal?


Sounds like narcolepsy. Ever seen the videos of the dogs or other animals that get really excited they fall alseep right where they are standing? Wild...and I am serious google it.

Probably an issue for your husband as I can't image he appreciates you falling asleep in the midst of sex.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Have you seen your doctor about this? This might be symptoms of something else. Is there any other time that you have sudden drops and sleepiness? If you masturbate, does it happen then as well?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Guy123456789 said:


> Hi i am 28 yr old female. I get horey really quickly, but as soon as my arousal starts to heighten i suddenly plummet and don’t feel anything. I also get really sleepy when horny, and fall asleep with dh inside me. Are these things normal?


Do you plummet after orgasm or before?


----------



## Guy123456789 (Mar 11, 2021)

Girl_power said:


> Do you plummet after orgasm or before?


I think after. But i may not know what an orgasm feels like


----------



## Guy123456789 (Mar 11, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> Have you seen your doctor about this? This might be symptoms of something else. Is there any other time that you have sudden drops and sleepiness? If you masturbate, does it happen then as well?


It does happen when i masturbate as well, but i dont normally have sudden drops


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I get really tired after I orgasm too but my orgasm is very obvious to me. 

Is there another health issue going on? Do you workout?


----------



## Guy123456789 (Mar 11, 2021)

Girl_power said:


> I get really tired after I orgasm too but my orgasm is very obvious to me.
> 
> Is there another health issue going on? Do you workout?


I do have pcos. Bout other than that no


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Guy123456789 said:


> I do have pcos. Bout other than that no


Granted I have limited knowledge in medical matters, but what you are describing doesn't seem to be usually connected with PCOS. So I am right back with the suggestion that you see a doctor to see if you have anything else going on.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it can be "normal". a lot of people report getting splitting headaches just before they orgasm.

there is a lot going on! arousal does shift blood around to a different part of the body,

maybe you need more stimulation? they have small vibrators that can provide clitoral stimulation while your DH is working on other parts of your body. or he can add some nipple clamps as you start to get aroused, so it keeps you on the path to peaking.


----------

